# Kick stand for Quick 2



## swankyvalentine (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good kick stand for a Quick 2? The barrs running off the bottom bracket are tapered, so the only one I've tried tended to slip backwards towards the wheel. Thanks.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

A tree, a pole, a wall, these all work great. Plus they don't rattle when you ride.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

Personally, I don't use a kickstand on my bike.

Take a look at the Tranz-X Adjustable Kickstand, available online and at REI...it attaches to the left side of the rear triangle, where the seat stay meets the chain stay.


----------

